# Wondering if my baby girl is a maltese!



## ash_

When we first got her, the people we got her from told us she was a maltese. Recently, I started doing a bit more research on this breed and I read that they normally only exist in white or with patches of brown.

Lucky is black and white. She looks like a maltese. Could she possibly be a mix?
Here she is! Don't mind me, haha.




















​


----------



## roguefishfood

I wish I were more of an expert -- from what I know, she would have to be a mix, I don't think purebred maltese can have black spots? But I will tell you that for what it's worth (not much I'm sure) I was humming to myself and stopped to say out loud, to no one, "oh my goodness she's so cute" when I saw those pictures.


----------



## ash_

roguefishfood said:


> I wish I were more of an expert -- from what I know, she would have to be a mix, I don't think purebred maltese can have black spots? But I will tell you that for what it's worth (not much I'm sure) I was humming to myself and stopped to say out loud, to no one, "oh my goodness she's so cute" when I saw those pictures.


Aw, thank you so much! She's the light of my day, haha. 
Maltese or not makes no difference to me, I was just curious because I wanted to match up her personality traits with the ones generalized by the Maltese breed. 
Thanks for your answer!


----------



## ckanen2n

Looks to me like she is part Maltese & part Shih Tzu.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

What ever breed she is, she is one adorable little girl!!! And yes, I too think that she looks as though she is part Maltese and Shih Tzu. I especially love the middle picture of her!! Good luck with her.


----------



## MoonDog

She's adorable! Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. Remember, your fluff doesn't have to be a Maltese to be a part of our group. There is so much to learn here and you'll make many friends. Tell us more about Lucky!


----------



## The A Team

Maltese only come in white. But I Love the coloring on your pup! She is super cute! Congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow

The hair around the face has a maltese-like lay, the tail look maltese. You can definitely see the shih-tzu in her face (eyes and nose and mouth), but the coloring patters looks very havanese to me. She looks adornable.


----------



## Sylie

She is very very cute. Her mommy was probably a Malt and her daddy was ???? How big is she? I think she looks very much like a Havanese.


----------



## shellbeme

I am of the totally non expert opinion that she is havanese and maltese. That face is far too cute to have any trace of shih tzu.


----------



## Orla

She's very cute. Definitely not a maltese but still adorable


----------



## aprilb

She is a mix, but a very cute one..:blush:


----------



## zooeysmom

ckanen2n said:


> Looks to me like she is part Maltese & part Shih Tzu.


I agree. She is absolutely adorable! Looks like my Penny in a miniature package!



shellbeme said:


> I am of the totally non expert opinion that she is havanese and maltese. That face is far too cute to have any trace of shih tzu.


I think shih tzu are PRECIOUS :wub: My mom has one and she has a beautiful face.


----------



## wkomorow

Havanese are great dogs also. When I was looking for a dog two years ago, it was between an havanese and Lucky. Warning: all three breeds can have barking issues.


----------



## lmillette

Welcome to SM!! She sure is adorable!! I love her coloring. She isn't a full Maltese but could very well be a Maltese mix. I too thought shih tzu when I saw her pic. Whatever mix she is, she is gorgeous!!


----------



## hoaloha

Welcome!!! Your pup is a cutie and I know you love her in any case . But since you asked, she is definitely not a purebred Maltese, but could be mixed Maltese + shih tzu or havanese (my informal guess). Maltese have a single coat of white hair (they have no undercoat). The "brown" spots you mentioned are a very very light beige sometimes called "lemon" and is most prominent in the puppy stage on the ears and usually fade closer to white. 

Whatever the case, your pup is cute! I hope you stick around and learn lots!


----------



## MaxnMinnie

ash_ said:


> When we first got her, the people we got her from told us she was a maltese. Recently, I started doing a bit more research on this breed and I read that they normally only exist in white or with patches of brown.
> 
> Lucky is black and white. She looks like a maltese. Could she possibly be a mix?
> Here she is! Don't mind me, haha.
> 
> View attachment 102810
> 
> View attachment 102811
> 
> View attachment 102812​


Welcome to SM! Your baby reminds me of my Minnie! Although Lucy isn't a pure maltese .. she might have some maltese in her  Minnie is a maltese shihtzu mix.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

shellbeme said:


> I am of the totally non expert opinion that she is havanese and maltese. That face is far too cute to have any trace of shih tzu.


Honestly, I haven't always been a huge shih tzu fan but I have to say that I love them now. The shih tzu we have at our house now is DARLING and makes us laugh on a daily basis. I love her smooshie face :wub: 

To the OP, your precious girl is a mix but has many maltese-looking traits. She is adorable! I can see the cross either being havanese or shih tzu - how big is she?


----------



## CorkieYorkie

if i were to guess i'd say maltese/shih tzu mix as well she is sOOOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears

I was thinking maltese/tzu mix or maybe havanese in the mix...definitely not a 100% maltese, but definitely 100% percent cute!


----------



## MalteseJane

For me definately maltese/shi tzu mix. My daughter had a black an white shi tzu. She was such a sweet girl. We still miss her.


----------



## lols82

Just seeing this thread, my little puppy is maltese x shihtzhu - he is mainly white with a little bit of grey/brown on his ears and a little patch nearer his bum but also he has a maltese looking face. I'm just wondering if my little one will get that big, I've no idea and have been wondering this. Will have to wait and see I suppose


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

No matter what she is or isn't, she is one adorable little fluff!!! Love the facial expression and best of luck with her.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

Maizy also has a little bit of shihzu in her but i dont think you can tell as she is all white and very maltese!! The breeder could have lied to me and sold her as a full maltese and i probably wouldnt have known!! Thankfully she was honest with me!!


----------



## kaeco510

Well regardless of her breed, she is *adorable*!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

lols82 said:


> Just seeing this thread, my little puppy is maltese x shihtzhu - he is mainly white with a little bit of grey/brown on his ears and a little patch nearer his bum but also he has a maltese looking face. I'm just wondering if my little one will get that big, I've no idea and have been wondering this. Will have to wait and see I suppose


Hi! You might want to make a separate thread to ask this question because you may get more responses that way!

When you say 'that big' what are you referring to? How big is he now? How old is he? Lots of things factor in!


----------



## aksm4

Hello there she is a cutie  looks like maltese and - shi tzu to me also


----------



## lols82

bellaratamaltese said:


> Hi! You might want to make a separate thread to ask this question because you may get more responses that way!
> 
> When you say 'that big' what are you referring to? How big is he now? How old is he? Lots of things factor in!


How big sorry not 'that big' is what I meant. Only because he is not fully maltese so I often wonder what size he will be when fully grown. At the moment he is 4 months old and when weighed around 3 weeks ago he was 4 pounds. I'll make another thread later on


----------



## ET's mom

Beautiful mix malteseXshi-tzu in my opinion!


----------



## Angelswish

She is adorable and I am not an expert but I think she might be Havanese


----------



## Hrossen11

I was guessing maltese/ yorkie, she looks just like my boys littermates. They have the same parti coloring. Many morkies get the parti yorkie coloring. My two are the only ones out of 12 pups (different litters) that were not parti colored. Here is a picture of bears litter, Teddy's litter his brothers are black and white like yours. Personality wise, you can get some of each breed, my teddy has more of a terrier personality but bear acts and looks all maltese except colored like traditional yorkie


----------



## mrsmediauph

My Lily's mom was a 9 lb. shihtzu and her dad a 5 lb. Maltese. She is 7 months old and weighs 9 lbs. Your pup sure is a cutie! :wub:


----------



## Tashulia25

she can be morkie, malti-poo, malti-shi or even tripple mix. We have neighbor, she has malti-poo exactly same look


----------



## Snowbody

This is a really old thread and she hasn't posted since last June.


----------



## dschram1mk

Lhasa Apso?


----------



## michellerobison

She's a cutie pie she's 100% "purebred adorable"...
Looks Maltese Shihtzu or possible yorkie or poodle in the mix..

You can get a DNA test for about $75, which could help in case of any breed specific health issues,it's always good to know.

It's not a requirement to have a Maltese here.. many of us have other breeds.. We just love dogs, that's all that counts..

Love her photobombing in the middle pix.
Hope to see more of the both of you!

Welcome and hugs


----------



## mpappie

She looks just like my Muffin who was maltese x shih tzu.


----------



## Wemaltese

ash_ said:


> When we first got her, the people we got her from told us she was a maltese. Recently, I started doing a bit more research on this breed and I read that they normally only exist in white or with patches of brown.
> 
> Lucky is black and white. She looks like a maltese. Could she possibly be a mix?
> Here she is! Don't mind me, haha.
> 
> View attachment 102810
> 
> View attachment 102811
> 
> View attachment 102812​


Hi question is do you love your dog and does she love you? If so then it doesn't matter but I can tell you straight up Maltese dogs come only in white. I hope you didn't pay alot for her because another thing Maltese are very expensive and come with a pedigree. Let me expalin the colur thing. This breed is very old. They made their way from the Far East and ended up in the Mediterranean hence Maltese dog or Terrier named after Malta my country.. At the height of the roman empire 2000 years ago they were already popular with Roman ladies who carried them around in their arms. The Romans considered the colour white as divine meaning it was the colour of the gods and they began to breed only white maltese. The brown version as far as I know is not recognised by any Kennel club neither in the States nor in Europe. You can find all this on Wikipaedia but I hope I gave you some insight into their fascinating history. Either way if your dog makes you happy who cares right? I would say there's a touch of Shitzu there.


----------



## zooeysmom

LOL very old thread. I just wanted to say I DNA tested Zooey just out of curiosity to see if she was purebred, and she indeed is. We did the Wisdom Panel.


----------

